# House of the Damned



## Rubex (Oct 22, 2015)

This house sits in the middle of a field that the local farmer uses to graze his sheep. There is no road access to the property so it was a 5 minute stroll through woodland, over a stone wall and then a few minute walk downhill to the house. This place really is amazing, it's full of all the old stuff you'd expect to see. There's even washing still hanging in the front room! The house itself is rather small, and consists of a living room, a kitchen, pantry, and two bedrooms. 





















































































Thanks for looking,

Rubex


----------



## Caz21 (Oct 22, 2015)

Amazing pictures, time stood still


----------



## odeon master (Oct 22, 2015)

loving the sheep in the last photo, where do you keep finding these out in the sticks houses?


----------



## HughieD (Oct 22, 2015)

Doh. And there's me expecting to see Captain Sensible pop out. Great set again Rubex.


----------



## mockingbird (Oct 23, 2015)

Loved this place (2 years ago maybe a few months less) Last time though I walked upstairs an a sheep was waiting for me, it darted out and made me jump, so much has moved about unreal!  good set rubex!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 23, 2015)

Nice set you got there rubex..where is the pic of the other sheep


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 23, 2015)

Another fantastic report. Watch out for the guard sheep!  
thanks for sharing


----------



## smiler (Oct 23, 2015)

That is one of loveliest places I've seen on the forum, Thanks Rubex


----------



## Rubex (Oct 23, 2015)

mockingbird said:


> Loved this place (2 years ago maybe a few months less) Last time though I walked upstairs an a sheep was waiting for me, it darted out and made me jump, so much has moved about unreal!  good set rubex!



Haha that's brilliant! I bet that did make you jump! Would have been funny to witness it though lol



Mikeymutt said:


> Nice set you got there rubex..where is the pic of the other sheep



Oh that poor sheep  I deleted the photo. At least he died there and not at the slaughter house I guess!



UrbanX said:


> Another fantastic report. Watch out for the guard sheep!
> thanks for sharing



That's what I was thinking! The farmer has hired his own sheep security :laugh:



smiler said:


> That is one of loveliest places I've seen on the forum, Thanks Rubex



I agree smiler! I was really looking forward to visiting this one. I really loved it here and it was nice to have the sheep and wildlife around as well


----------



## Badger (Oct 24, 2015)

Rubex, you really do have a great ability to catch the ordinary stuff that really sticks out to me. Like the colours and textures of the old paint on fireplaces and woodwork. I also like the Aga. I haven't seen that before which is incidentally a really early one......Thanks.


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 24, 2015)

What a tranquil little house and nice neighbours too. Brilliant images,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rubex (Oct 24, 2015)

Badger said:


> Rubex, you really do have a great ability to catch the ordinary stuff that really sticks out to me. Like the colours and textures of the old paint on fireplaces and woodwork. I also like the Aga. I haven't seen that before which is incidentally a really early one......Thanks.



Thank you Badger, that's very lovely of you to say


----------



## TheNarrator (Oct 24, 2015)

I love that 6th photo. Oddly the bottle of etheric ammonia is actually worth something!! The things people are willing to buy hey!


----------

